# Ordering spare parts - from Brownhills.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Here goes...

I need a pair of Swift Kontiki curtains. I want these to cut up and make into cushion covers. 

First call went to Brownhills Newark. My call was answered quickly and the operator gave her name when answering. My call was transferred to parts and again the call was answered quickly. 

I advised the lady, (who did state her name) what I was looking for. She has taken my details and will phone me back. 

Update to follow. 

Russell


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

If they don't ring back will it be 'curtains' for them?
:lol: :lol: 

Steve F


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Curtains*

....very good!

Russell


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

One company that makes the upholstery for motorhome manufacturers is:

Select Furnishings Ltd
Select House
Unit 5
Glendale Ave
Sandycroft
Flintshire
CH5 2QP

01244 530053

[email protected]


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brownhills*

Hi

They did not call back - so I am dealing with the manufacturer as named above.

Russell


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Russell why are we all not surprised :x H


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Russell, get a grip pull yourself together


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We got a card today from Brownhills to say our parts have arrived :lol: we don't know what parts they might be as we haven't ordered any............we can only think it might be to do with recalls and the scuttle ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> We got a card today from Brownhills to say our parts have arrived


It's probably Russell's curtains :wink:

Gerald


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > We got a card today from Brownhills to say our parts have arrived
> ...


Wrong Russell theatened to come down to Sussex and nick some of ours out of our Kontiki's

_smiles at Gerald_


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Curtains*

JohnsCross

Good idea - leave one of the doors off the latch and I shall drive 300 miles for them!

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > We got a card today from Brownhills to say our parts have arrived
> ...


Well we rang them today to ask what the spare parts were.............the only trouble was they were too busy to talk to us.

Aw well tomorrow is another day.


----------

